
VC’s are real life superheroes – proof - elamje
https://mobile.twitter.com/VCBrags/status/1298384389559197701
======
rvz
They are actually vultures in expensive clothing, waiting to feast on your
startup to exit scam into an acquisition or IPO.

To them, startups are disposable businesses that allow them to be on the board
of directors so that you lose control of your business and they can steer your
startup into the hands of another to get that gigantic 10x exit if they can.

Best part? If you're in your Series E, F, G and the return is not 10x, the
vultures still win. The founder, employees and the user always leave with
nothing. A complete scam.

So much for an "incredible journey".

